# enema tubing procedure



## ggparker14 (Aug 5, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if performing an emema tubing procedure for constipation is included in E/M code or is it a separately billable procedure?

Procedure reads:  Rectal exam performed. Moderate amount of stool in vault. Enema tubing inserted. Patient ablt to tolerate 400 cc's of fluid.Held for one minute.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 5, 2011)

Enema administration for constipation in the ED setting is included in the E/M.


----------



## ggparker14 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for your help.


----------

